# Avatar!



## JoeCapricorn (Dec 18, 2009)

Amazing movie, absolutely beautifully done. This is the best movie I've ever seen. What I like the most about it is the stunning detail on everything. The Na'vi are beautiful and there is a ton of bioluminescence on this alien world. The story itself pulled me in from the start and combining the visuals with the plot that made me feel a connection with the Na'vi and made my stomach turn when there were atrocities committed against them and made my heart cry out in joy when they beat the bad guys. The romance between Jake Sully and Neytiri is absolutely adorable.

The Na'vi also have this characteristic where they truly are connected to the natural world around them. Literally. They can literally connect with Direhorses and Banshees with these neurological tentacles from their ponytails... a biological USB port of sorts.

Did I mention how overwhelming it is? This is, after all, the most technologically advanced film ever made.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't particularly wanna see it, I was looking forward to the Avatar movie, as in The Last Airbender. Then this movie came out and they had to change the name of the first one.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

Is it family friendly? Something both my 10 year old boy and my husband would like? Hubby usually likes the action (shoot-em-up, car chase, explosions) genre.


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 18, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Hubby usually likes the action (shoot-em-up, car chase, explosions) genre.


Same here.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

I want to go see it!


----------



## Rick (Dec 18, 2009)

We're going to see it Monday at the Imax. I was warned by some that the liberal propaganda is pretty bad in this. To me it is just entertainment and I can see beyond any "hidden political messages".


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 18, 2009)

It better be good..... they spent something like 400 million dollars in the making of it IIRC.


----------



## beckyl92 (Dec 18, 2009)

i really wanna watch it..

it looks sooo good.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 18, 2009)

Rick said:


> We're going to see it Monday at the Imax. I was warned by some that the liberal propaganda is pretty bad in this. To me it is just entertainment and I can see beyond any "hidden political messages".


Yeah. I'm way to the left of you politically, Rick, but, for example, to show that hunting is bad by having hunters kill Bambi's mummy and daddy, or, on the other side, to show that weak kneed scientists are endangering America by not attacking James Arness's Carrot Creature in_ The Thing_ (1951) are equally low blows. Like you, I ignore these gratuitous "messages" if I can and snigger if I can't. On the other hand, I was surprised to see that _District 9_ which was conceived as a political movie reviling Apartheid, was seen as a Sci Fi movie by many U.S. movie goers!


----------



## Rick (Dec 19, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Yeah. I'm way to the left of you politically, Rick, but, for example, to show that hunting is bad by having hunters kill Bambi's mummy and daddy, or, on the other side, to show that weak kneed scientists are endangering America by not attacking James Arness's Carrot Creature in_ The Thing_ (1951) are equally low blows. Like you, I ignore these gratuitous "messages" if I can and snigger if I can't. On the other hand, I was surprised to see that _District 9_ which was conceived as a political movie reviling Apartheid, was seen as a Sci Fi movie by many U.S. movie goers!


I heard that this movie is amazing in Imax 3D. That is how I will be watching it Monday. I hear from several that it portrays our military as bad. Of course in the movie they are not our military, but some could think they were.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Dec 19, 2009)

My wife was encouraging me to take my stepson to see it. Now I'm totally into it! He watches the cartoon and JoeCapricorn's review has me curious enough.


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 19, 2009)

Peter said:


> My wife was encouraging me to take my stepson to see it. Now I'm totally into it! He watches the cartoon and JoeCapricorn's review has me curious enough.


i believe you are mixing this movie with Avatar the last airbender  

This movie had the rights to the name "avatar" way before the other movie so it has since been named solely "The last airbender" iirc. That doesn''t come out until 2010....?


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah, Avatar: The Last Airbender first aired in 2005. James Cameron's Avatar was conceived in 1994 and production was halted until technology would advance enough for the film to be made. After King Kong, The Lord of the Rings and Pirates of the Caribbean (namely the characters King Kong, Gollum and Davy Jones), technology was seen as sufficiently advanced to nurture to the next level for this movie.

Politically, I didn't detect much of an allegory to modern political themes. However, there are scenes that remind me of the Trail of Tears and other atrocities committed against the Native Americans. I don't think this portrays our military in a bad light because those soldiers are former marines and not part of any army. They, in the end, are owned by a non-government organization. The two major villains is the chief executive officer on Pandora and the Colonel Quaritch. There is a jab at pre-emptive strikes and a remark about fighting "terror with terror".

The whole world and situation is so alien compared to our modern political climate, however, that I doubt anyone on either side of the political spectrum will be even thinking about politics when there are these awesome blue aliens frolicking in front of you in 3D.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 19, 2009)

JoeCapricorn said:


> Politically, I didn't detect much of an allegory to modern political themes. However, there are scenes that remind me of the Trail of Tears and other atrocities committed against the Native Americans. I don't think this portrays our military in a bad light because those soldiers are former marines and not part of any army. They, in the end, are owned by a non-government organization. The two major villains is the chief executive officer on Pandora and the Colonel Quaritch. There is a jab at pre-emptive strikes and a remark about fighting "terror with terror".


To all you Call of Duty fans and other Airborne or chair borne warriors, if you ever have the choice between an "immoral" pre-emptive strike and trying to "morally" retaliate with what is left of yr force, go the "immoral" route. You'll be glad that you did in the morning!


----------



## Rick (Dec 19, 2009)

JoeCapricorn said:


> Yeah, Avatar: The Last Airbender first aired in 2005. James Cameron's Avatar was conceived in 1994 and production was halted until technology would advance enough for the film to be made. After King Kong, The Lord of the Rings and Pirates of the Caribbean (namely the characters King Kong, Gollum and Davy Jones), technology was seen as sufficiently advanced to nurture to the next level for this movie. Politically, I didn't detect much of an allegory to modern political themes. However, there are scenes that remind me of the Trail of Tears and other atrocities committed against the Native Americans. I don't think this portrays our military in a bad light because those soldiers are former marines and not part of any army. They, in the end, are owned by a non-government organization. The two major villains is the chief executive officer on Pandora and the Colonel Quaritch. There is a jab at pre-emptive strikes and a remark about fighting "terror with terror".
> 
> The whole world and situation is so alien compared to our modern political climate, however, that I doubt anyone on either side of the political spectrum will be even thinking about politics when there are these awesome blue aliens frolicking in front of you in 3D.


Those are the parts that I was talking about.


----------



## JohnCon (Dec 22, 2009)

just saw it in 3d god damn. crrrazy good


----------



## Opivy (Dec 22, 2009)

You know, I wouldn't be interested in seeing it - if it weren't for the 3D.

I've yet to see a movie in theaters with this new 3d technology! The only one I really regret was Coraline, but I hear no matter what it is - it's mind blowing.


----------



## bassist (Dec 22, 2009)

Saw it last night dunno if it was it being 1 am and I was tired or by not seeing it in theaters I couldn't get through an hour of it was a complete bore to me.



Opivy said:


> I've yet to see a movie in theaters with this new 3d technology! The only one I really regret was Coraline, but I hear no matter what it is - it's mind blowing.


I haven't paid to see a movie in years but I REALLY regret not seeing Coraline in theaters.


----------



## Opivy (Dec 22, 2009)

Hah, I still haven't even seen Coraline all the way through yet. Seen bits and pieces from the DVD - and once watched most of it, but i was a little indisposed at the time.

My girlfriend has the DVD which is "3d" but it's just the lame little red/green glasses which make you unable to see any colors during the movie.

Plus only little 2 second parts are in 3d so stuff can jump at you.


----------



## Rick (Dec 22, 2009)

Saw it in yesterday in Imax 3D. This is the only way this movie should be watched in my opinion. It was absolutely stunning. Even though it is long, I never once looked at my watch or diverted my attention from the screen. It felt like I was in the movie. During some of the scenes where they are looking down I actually felt I could fall. Now for the bad, the storyline is ######. Very predictable. I could have done without the stereotypes as well. I could see why some think it paints the US and the US military in a bad light. I tried to focus on the visuals instead of the other stuff but a couple times I had to shake my head.


----------



## sbugir (Dec 22, 2009)

I thought the movie itself was decent. Storyline itself was "meh"...Effects were gorgeous, but to me, the 3D started lacking simply because halfway into movie you just don't notice it anymore (at least me anyway). As for stereotypes, perhaps it didn't portray the military "correctly", but it definitely displayed the ruthlessness of corporations seeking to gain profits. And that, is simply what I saw this movie to be. An exploitation of corporations, whether it be military or business, seeking to gain profit by the degradation of morals.

As for calling it an epic? I beg to differ.

Personally, I still think the best movie of '09 is District 9.


----------



## Opivy (Dec 22, 2009)

Rick said:


> I could see why some think it paints the US and the US military in a bad light. I tried to focus on the visuals instead of the other stuff but a couple times I had to shake my head.


Eh,I've come to expect that with any movie that comes out now.


----------



## JohnCon (Dec 22, 2009)

it's hard to make movies that put war in a good light. Last time i checked killing people was bad.


----------



## Rick (Dec 22, 2009)

john conway said:


> it's hard to make movies that put war in a good light. Last time i checked killing people was bad.


Not saying it isn't. I've been there personally. War is ugly in all aspects. I don't expect war to ever be put in a good light. I guess I can't properly explain what I am thinking.


----------



## batsofchaos (Dec 22, 2009)

There is an interesting article here that compares Avatar (and to some extent District 9) to movies like Dances with Wolves and The Last Samurai,and finds a common vein that boils down to a White-Guilt fantasy. It's a compelling take on the concept.


----------



## JohnCon (Dec 22, 2009)

that was a good article, really isnt any way to get around political arguements with this movie (at the movie theatre people were protesting that no gays were in it, i hope they were joking) but damn, this movie was ammmazing in 3d. Anyone else see those insects that turned into light up fans and think at first they were alien pandora mantids? i did!


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 22, 2009)

Im seeing it tonight.... I've got high expectations so It better be pretty incredible


----------



## sufistic (Dec 23, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> I thought the movie itself was decent. Storyline itself was "meh"...Effects were gorgeous, but to me, the 3D started lacking simply because halfway into movie you just don't notice it anymore (at least me anyway). As for stereotypes, perhaps it didn't portray the military "correctly", but it definitely displayed the ruthlessness of corporations seeking to gain profits. And that, is simply what I saw this movie to be. An exploitation of corporations, whether it be military or business, seeking to gain profit by the degradation of morals.As for calling it an epic? I beg to differ.
> 
> Personally, I still think the best movie of '09 is District 9.


You're right about District 9 but I'm torn between Avatar and District 9. Just saw Avatar yesterday and its been a while since a movie left me speechless.


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 23, 2009)

sufistic said:


> its been a while since a movie left me speechless.


+1!!!!

Im in awe..... honestly it was one of the best movies I've ever seen. Everything about it was incredible. I thought the story (though a bit easy to predict.... I actually prefer them this way) was great and that coupled with the incredible animation = a movie im going to not stop talking about for months guaranteed. In fact I've already got a date set for when im going to see it at I-max after watching it at my local theatre.

Im very critical when it comes to movies but this one simply blew me away. A must see IMO


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 23, 2009)

John Conway: Last time i checked killing people was bad.



Rick said:


> Not saying it isn't. I've been there personally. War is ugly in all aspects. I don't expect war to ever be put in a good light. I guess I can't properly explain what I am thinking.


Then you are a darn sight more temperate on this issue than I am, Rick! I can understand a young lad saying, "I'm too inept, too lazy, too scared or too interested in making money to go into the armed forces." I don't think that having served or not defines a man, but for some non com, some stay-at-home-and-let-the-men-fight individual to say that "killing is bad" is moronic and deeply offensive to those of us who lost mates with whom we served. Perhaps you just didn't think about what you were saying, but if you are saying that "killing is bad" so that it is impossible to justoify it even in a movie (guess you're not much of a film buff) then the people who perform such bad actions must either be bad themselves or so stupid that, unlike you, they don't understand the consequences of their actions.

Let anyone who believes that those in the military are "bad" take strenuous efforts to persuade his government to disarm. At least we'll know who you are.

Like Rick, I served, and saw combat. I don't remember any of us considering ourselves heroes, nor do I remember thinking, "Oh good! Let's go out and kill some chaps today!" I do remember being scared, though, and getting very hot and contracting foot rot. We did our job as well as we could, though, Mr Conway, and when it was all over, we came back to a rousing welcome from folks like you.

So here's to us, Rick

And those like us.

Damn' few left.


----------



## sufistic (Dec 23, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Then you are a darn sight more temperate on this issue than I am, Rick! I can understand a young lad saying, "I'm too inept, too lazy, too scared or too interested in making money to go into the armed forces." I don't think that having served or not defines a man, but for some non com, some stay-at-home-and-let-the-men-fight individual to say that "killing is bad" is moronic and deeply offensive to those of us who lost mates with whom we served. Perhaps you just didn't think about what you were saying, but if you are saying that "killing is bad" so that it is impossible to justoify it even in a movie (guess you're not much of a film buff) then the people who perform such bad actions must either be bad themselves or so stupid that, unlike you, they don't understand the consequences of their actions.Let anyone who believes that those in the military are "bad" take strenuous efforts to persuade his government to disarm. At least we'll know who you are.
> 
> Like Rick, I served, and saw combat. I don't remember any of us considering ourselves heroes, nor do I remember thinking, "Oh good! Let's go out and kill some chaps today!" I do remember being scared, though, and getting very hot and contracting foot rot. We did our job as well as we could, though, Mr Conway, and when it was all over, we came back to a rousing welcome from folks like you.
> 
> ...


This stereotyping of the military doesn't happen in Singapore luckily because it's necessary by law for men here to serve at least 2 years in the Army, Police or Civil Defence force (the government chooses). Anyway, having experienced military life led me to one conclusion, never blame anyone else for anything bad except the politics, namely the government and the policy-makers. They are the ones who call the shots. We just serve.


----------



## JohnCon (Dec 23, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> John Conway: Last time i checked killing people was bad.Then you are a darn sight more temperate on this issue than I am, Rick! I can understand a young lad saying, "I'm too inept, too lazy, too scared or too interested in making money to go into the armed forces." I don't think that having served or not defines a man, but for some non com, some stay-at-home-and-let-the-men-fight individual to say that "killing is bad" is moronic and deeply offensive to those of us who lost mates with whom we served. Perhaps you just didn't think about what you were saying, but if you are saying that "killing is bad" so that it is impossible to justoify it even in a movie (guess you're not much of a film buff) then the people who perform such bad actions must either be bad themselves or so stupid that, unlike you, they don't understand the consequences of their actions.
> 
> Let anyone who believes that those in the military are "bad" take strenuous efforts to persuade his government to disarm. At least we'll know who you are.
> 
> ...


Having seen the movie in the first city to ban military recruitment to minors(strenuous efforts), http://ballotpedia.org/wiki/index.php/Eure...Measure_J,_2008 our views on war probably differ. I was not trying to offend your morals and military dogma. maybe in another thread i will "think" before i say war is bad. Because war is love right? I will also write how i think in valid-logic-talk-with-germanisms. (oh and i love movies) here are my interests http://www.imdb.com/mymovies/list?l=40279881 Pm me some good movie suggestions. I look forward to our long internet friendship. Your posts are always the funnest to read since iv'e been here, even when they are directed at me calling me a moron. I originally wanted to only hear good things about the "movie", and was upset at people pointing out the "flaws" ,but i guess that was what you were doing too.


----------



## Rick (Dec 23, 2009)

john conway said:


> Having seen the movie in the first city to ban military recruitment to minors(strenuous efforts), http://ballotpedia.org/wiki/index.php/Eure...Measure_J,_2008 our views on war probably differ. I was not trying to offend your morals and military dogma. maybe in another thread i will "think" before i say war is bad. Because war is love right? I will also write how i think in valid-logic-talk-with-germanisms. (oh and i love movies) here are my interests http://www.imdb.com/mymovies/list?l=40279881 Pm me some good movie suggestions. I look forward to our long internet friendship. Your posts are always the funnest to read since iv'e been here, even when they are directed at me calling me a moron. I originally wanted to only hear good things about the "movie", and was upset at people pointing out the "flaws" ,but i guess that was what you were doing too.


I don't want this thread to get off course everyone. I just could have done without the stereotypes in the movie. But overall I really enjoyed it. It was my first Imax and my first 3D movie.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 23, 2009)

Do you have to go to a special Imax theatre, or do they just give you glasses for the 3D effect? (No, I don't go to a lot of movies, hehe).


----------



## ismart (Dec 23, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Do you have to go to a special Imax theatre, or do they just give you glasses for the 3D effect? (No, I don't go to a lot of movies, hehe).


If your going to see it, you should go to the Imax theatre to fully appreciate all the special effects, and such.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 23, 2009)

ismart said:


> If your going to see it, you should go to the Imax theatre to fully appreciate all the special effects, and such.


Ok, thanks! I guess I'll ask hubs if he wants to go see it, and check to see if we have an Imax threatre in town.


----------



## Rick (Dec 23, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Ok, thanks! I guess I'll ask hubs if he wants to go see it, and check to see if we have an Imax threatre in town.


IMax is the giant screen. I think someone said some regular theaters will have it in 3d. When I went they handed out the glasses when you walked in.


----------



## kamakiri (Dec 23, 2009)

Scheduled to see it with friends at IMAX later this week. I've been trying not to peek in this thread...and couldn't resist watching the HBO preview... Can't wait!


----------



## sufistic (Dec 23, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> Scheduled to see it with friends at IMAX later this week. I've been trying not to peek in this thread...and couldn't resist watching the HBO preview... Can't wait!


Don't forget to breathe while watching the movie


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 23, 2009)

Rick said:


> IMax is the giant screen. I think someone said some regular theaters will have it in 3d. When I went they handed out the glasses when you walked in.


Oh, I see. Thanks for the info.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 23, 2009)

ismart said:


> If your going to see it, you should go to the Imax theatre to fully appreciate all the special effects, and such.


Good point. For some reason, I can't find many Imax theaters in Yuma, so I'll invite myself to my son's house after Xmas and treat him and Jean Ann to see it in Phoenix. I assume that these shows run much longer than those at regular theaters, yes?


----------



## Opivy (Dec 23, 2009)

Think I'm gonna go see it saturday =0


----------



## batsofchaos (Dec 23, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Good point. For some reason, I can't find many Imax theaters in Yuma, so I'll invite myself to my son's house after Xmas and treat him and Jean Ann to see it in Phoenix. I assume that these shows run much longer than those at regular theaters, yes?


If anything, IMAX shows are usually shorter than regular viewings, because they have fewer previews in front of them.

Basically, an IMAX theater is just a huge theater with a big, square screen. IMAX film is a large, square-shaped type of film that has a higher resolution than 35mm film. Very few movies viewed in IMAX were actually filmed in IMAX film, because it's a very expensive film. Generally, nature movies are shot in IMAX while non-nature movies are filmed in 35mm (or video, or 18mm, or any number of other types of film media) and then just blown up in size to fit the bigger screens. The Dark Knight was unusual in that if filmed certain segments of the movie (the opening heist, Batman in China, some others) in IMAX and the rest in 35mm to give those certain scenes extra clarity and oomph. The point of this movie-nerd info dump is that viewing a movie in IMAX, while breathtakingly impressive in size, is not a vastly different experience from viewing a movie in a normally-sized theater.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanx for the info, but i didn't make myself clear. What I want to know is if the run of an Imax show is a lot longer than that of a regular movie, which may last a week or two. I imagine that, given the relative shortage of Imax suitable movies, it will have a longer run.


----------



## batsofchaos (Dec 23, 2009)

Ah, that depends entirely on the theater. Generally speaking, IMAX runs are much shorter than the normal theater run, simply because the next Blockbuster-that-demands-to-be-seen-in-IMAX has come out and the theater decides that it can make more money on opening weekend for Movie B than it could for the third weekend for Movie A. Some theaters will keep Movie A if they think Movie A is going to make more money per showing than Movie B, despite movie B's newness. I remember a theater here in Denver kept Lord of the Rings 3 on their IMAX for two months, despite other blockbuster movies coming out in that time, just because they felt it was the better money-maker. Based on the inflated ticket price and the fact that it was the only theater showing it in IMAX in the city, I'd be surprised if it wasn't a solid investment.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 3, 2010)

john conway said:


> Having seen the movie in the first city to ban military recruitment to minors(strenuous efforts), http://ballotpedia.org/wiki/index.php/Eure...Measure_J,_2008 our views on war probably differ. I was not trying to offend your morals and military dogma. maybe in another thread i will "think" before i say war is bad. Because war is love right? I will also write how i think in valid-logic-talk-with-germanisms. (oh and i love movies) here are my interests http://www.imdb.com/mymovies/list?l=40279881 Pm me some good movie suggestions. I look forward to our long internet friendship. Your posts are always the funnest to read since iv'e been here, even when they are directed at me calling me a moron. I originally wanted to only hear good things about the "movie", and was upset at people pointing out the "flaws" ,but i guess that was what you were doing too.


Well after forum members have moved on to new excitements, I finally got around to seeing Avatar with Sunny, today. Nearly saw it at an Imax in 3D last week, but neither my son nor I wanted to wait in line for over an hour to see it. Sunny gets zonked by 3D glasses, so we watched it in the good old fashioned way, instead, and thoroughly enjoyed itt. I was happy to discover that it wasn't about white supremacy -- or inferiority -- or American imperialism but a surprisingly faithful epic in the style of the Illiad. The company suit and the company "marines" were very similar to those portrayed in _Aliens_ (1986, I hope that you're checking this stuff Opivy), but since their enemies were grotesque monsters instead of seriously sexy "tree huggers" , no one cared about their imperialistic/capitalistic goals.

Jake's character (and if you don't know the meaning of Jacob, you might want to look it up) was a hero because he had a "strong heart" and was in tune with the spirit of the planet. Whether killing is "good " or "bad", it is the standard form of interaction between humans, if they think that they can profit from it (and the Na’vi are prelapsarian humans [how about that Tree?] in every respect but size) and the final showdown between Jake and Col. Quaritch is decided at least in part by the intervention of Eywa, just as Athena sided with Achilles against Hector. And so it goes. A delightful movie, in which both sides fight bravely and the side favored by divine intervention wins. And Neytiri is the hottest 12' blue, sparkly frecklesd , golden eyed woman that I have ever seen!


----------



## sbugir (Jan 3, 2010)

And Neytiri is the hottest 12' blue, sparkly frecklesd , golden eyed woman that I have ever seen!

+ 1


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 3, 2010)

I've seen it three times total, and I still think its a great movie.... definitely a must see in theatres.



> And Neytiri is the hottest 12' blue, sparkly frecklesd , golden eyed woman that I have ever seen!


edit: +2


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2010)

[SIZE=14pt]Oh ya 1 of the best all around movie this year, I told my wife it was better then new moon "now mined you Im not a girl let alown a 16 yr old one" So this was much better then I thought it was going to, we seen it on the real 3D I think or is that disneys[/SIZE][SIZE=14pt] 3d, well it wasnt I-max it was the other 3D and it was cool. :lol: [/SIZE]

The seating is different its steeper then most seating.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 4, 2010)

Wanted to take the family to see it today, but it was sold out AGAIN! I want to see it on the IMAX screen. My wife said it earned a billion dollars this weekend. Crazy!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 4, 2010)

Peter said:


> Wanted to take the family to see it today, but it was sold out AGAIN! I want to see it on the IMAX screen. My wife said it earned a billion dollars this weekend. Crazy!


The cashier at the Phoenix Imax told us that the least crowded showings are the first in the morning, some time after 0900 in our case.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 4, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> The cashier at the Phoenix Imax told us that the least crowded showings are the first in the morning, some time after 0900 in our case.


That's closer to bedtime than reasonable movie time, at least for me  I just read all the discussion here. I think one of the marks of a movie-worth-seeing is that it generates controversy, or at least discussion. I'm much more excited now than I would have been, otherwise. And I'm glad to see that the movie has nothing to do with the cartoon, after all. I've never seen a 3D movie either.


----------



## Orin (Jan 4, 2010)

Peter said:


> That's closer to bedtime than reasonable movie time, at least for me  I just read all the discussion here. I think one of the marks of a movie-worth-seeing is that it generates controversy, or at least discussion. I'm much more excited now than I would have been, otherwise. And I'm glad to see that the movie has nothing to do with the cartoon, after all. I've never seen a 3D movie either.


 I saw it in 3D at a regular theater and enjoyed it more than other movies I've seen in the last few years. I don't know if I would have liked this movie as much in 2D but have seen other movies recently in 3D like Sunny with a Chance of Meatballs which was terrible (I have children but am not always disappointed by children's movies). It is funny we cheer on the blue people but likely wouldn't feel the same were they ugly aliens. Avatar the Last Air Bender is the movie my older daughter wants to see, totally unrelated, and that comes out around October 010.


----------



## Ntsees (Jan 4, 2010)

I still have yet to see the movie.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 4, 2010)

Same problem in Houston, long queue.... and it was the 8:30 am show :blink: the queue is as long as the 'Splash Mountain' queue in Disneyland.


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Jan 4, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> And Neytiri is the hottest 12' blue, sparkly freckled, golden eyed woman that I have ever seen!


+ Graham's Number!

So who wants to bet that Avatar will surpass 2 billion by the end of the month? I think it can do it, for sure, because my scouter is reading its power level to be OVER 9000!!!!*

Who knows where it will end up totalling. This is already the 4th biggest movie in worldwide total gross and by the end of the week, it may very well be second to Titanic. It's a frontrunner to winning Best Movie at the Academy Awards... with rivals including Star Trek, District 9 and a bunch of other movies that are complete ###### in comparison.

* I will never tire of this old meme.


----------



## Ntsees (Jan 4, 2010)

JoeCapricorn said:


> + Graham's Number!So who wants to bet that Avatar will surpass 2 billion by the end of the month? I think it can do it, for sure, because my scouter is reading its power level to be OVER 9000!!!!*
> 
> Who knows where it will end up totalling. This is already the 4th biggest movie in worldwide total gross and by the end of the week, it may very well be second to Titanic. It's a frontrunner to winning Best Movie at the Academy Awards... with rivals including Star Trek, District 9 and a bunch of other movies that are complete ###### in comparison.
> 
> * I will never tire of this old meme.


I see you are a fan of DBZ. So am I.


----------

